# Midlands (U.K)



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi I recently moved to Leicester and would be good to find other social anxiety sufferers in the Midlands area, maybe people can find some other people near them to talk to.


If you are feel free to message me or post on this thread.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm a Midlander (Notts). Am also curious to know how many there are of us


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm a few miles west of Birmingham.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,

Im in warwickshire, work in Birmingham and hoping to move to Brum soon also. Would be nice to chat to other people from the midlands.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm UK bound


----------



## Florawr (Aug 13, 2015)

Lincoln


----------

